# Cab over builds?



## Quirky Erk (Feb 9, 2020)

I haven’t found any quality content/info on cab over camper builds, any y’all got links at the ready? I’ve got ideas on what to do, just don’t know what to do about the roof and such if I can’t find a topper/one that I like/afford, it’ll be on a 98 Tacoma. Also what’s the space gonna be like versus a van?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Feb 10, 2020)

Quirky Erk said:


> I haven’t found any quality content/info on cab over camper builds, any y’all got links at the ready? I’ve got ideas on what to do, just don’t know what to do about the roof and such if I can’t find a topper/one that I like/afford, it’ll be on a 98 Tacoma. Also what’s the space gonna be like versus a van?



You might have to wade through lots of videos, but there is bound to be stuff on the YouTube channel “CheapRVliving”. He does stuff about people who live in everything from full-on truck campers, to trucks with a shell, vans, box vans, enclosed utility trailers, etc. That is a good jumping off point. Gotta be some FB groups, if you are on there, I’d guess. Good luck.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 11, 2020)

I'd assume your best best is something pre fabricated which for that make and model should be easy. Only thing is it's hard to repair if you have a leak. 
Otherwise your gonna need to be good at fabricating. And wood is easiest but it sucks. 
Just look for fancy camper shells


----------

